# New saltwater fisher



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just bought my first boat and want to get into saltwater fishing, I have only done fresh water fishing but I am gonna be down here the next three years and I want to get into it. Any pointers on bait, line test, hook sizes ect... I have some basic stuff and some premade rigs. I don't plan on going further than a few miles out either. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the forum and what size boat are you going out in?


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

1995 21ft robala walk around, cuddy cabin, 225 o/b on it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you targeting?


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

To be honost I really don't know, I love seafood so anything to be honost that is inshore and maybe a little ways in the gulf. A guy I work with said he usually uses live shrimp and cigar minows for redfish/snapper/grouper. I have also been told there are a few sunken ships outside the Marina by the back gate on NAS, hear there is good fishing around them. That is where my boat is at the moment.

Just got to the area two months ago and gonna be around for three years, so it is all new to me and I got plenty of time to do some fishing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What budget are you looking to stay in?


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

I could spend a couple hundred dollars to get me started up, I have a couple rod and reels and some basic tackle, nothing extravagent though.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How close do you live to Outcast Bait and tackle?


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

If it is the one on Barancas, about 7 miles I believe, I live right out the back gate off gulf beach.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Then the best thing for you to do is go in and talk to them in person and have one of them set you up with what you want for what you are going to target with the budget you have in mind to spend. They can hook you up live and in living color. If you were over here in the Ft Walton/Destin area I could meet with you and help you out that way.


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

I appreciate your fast response and the advice, Going out tomorrow for the first time, I think I will stop in there today after I get off work.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Luck I hope you catch a bunch.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome to coast! if your in gulf breeze for any reason and need tackle, live bait, or new gear. go check out my friends at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle. they've got a good selection and im sure they could set you up to catch some local fare. Capt. Ollie, Team Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team.


----------



## Rifiki19 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks, if i am over that way i sure will


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Something you need to try and you have a good boat for it. Dixey Bar at the mouth of Mobile bay. BIG REDS!!! You may be able to use the same techniques in Pensacola but I've never tried it. At Dixey Bar set up a drift on the east channel markers and drag big pinfish or easiest is to stop at walmart or better yet a local bait shop and any frozen bait fish from 4 to 10 inches. Just pay attention to how fast your drifting and there's a few places to stay away from, but you'll know those spots becasue you'll see the white caps. Start fishing 2 hours after high tide. Have Fun and thorow them back. The big one's are the breeders and it's possible they could be as old as you are.


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

been fishin area waters for 40 years. i am not a salesman of any kind, just know what has worked for me over the years

without spending a shitload of money. from where you say you'll be fishing most i say bass pro shop. pick up a light rig for catching the small fish & bait. could even go with a zebco to start, however we all know about zebco's :banghead i would then find a good medium rig. i stiil have a 6 1/2ft ugly stik i bought 30 yrs ago, lost the first eye on it yesterday. lastly a medium heavy rig. from reading your article i see no need in you ever needing more than 30lb test in the areas you plan to fish. i mean come on, your in a boat! overall i personally think the most important piece of gear is your reel. do your research online and compare prices. good luck!


----------

